# Phantasm Collection Comes to Blu-ray/DVD on April 11th, 2017



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> WELL GO USA ANNOUNCES
> EXTENSIVE ALL-NEW BONUS MATERIALS INCLUDED IN
> THE PHANTASM COLLECTION
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

the new trailer has been added to the announcement


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

love the series ....First one is one of my all time favs....one of the most original scripts in sci fi IMO low budget though it was...


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> love the series ....First one is one of my all time favs....one of the most original scripts in sci fi IMO low budget though it was...



the first was great, CRAZY bizarre script, but fun as all getout. The 2nd is actually my favorite though


----------



## Jennistar (May 10, 2017)

The promo video is interesting.


----------

